# JD Hydraulic help



## kneeboot (Sep 4, 2012)

I have a JD 4720 compact. Can't relieve the pressure on the hydraulic outlets so I can connect hoses. I lowered all the hydraulics and turned the t-handle counter-clockwise to open the vent valve but still too much pressure to insert quick couplers. 
Thanks!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you checked to see if the hoses themselves are over-pressured? I'll get that sometimes on the farm equipment where the hose has so much pressure on it the ball in the end of the fitting won't retract to allow it to connect to the tractor socket. I usually tap the end of the fitting on the frame somewhere to force the ball back and relieve the pressure. When you do that, you will probably spray a bunch of oil, so be prepared and put something under the area to catch the oil so you don't contaminate the ground. You'll probably have to rap it pretty hard on the frame to get the ball to pop back. I've had to do this countless times over the years. Usually happens when you forget to lower a piece of equipment when you unhook it and the weight of the machine puts pressure on the hydraulics.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Country boy is right. It's always a good idea to turn the tractor off and move the hydraulic lever back and forth to relieve pressure in the hoses. Lower the piece of equipment to the ground or have the cylinder lock in place. This relieves the pressure on the system and allows the hose to be unhooked and hooked back up easier.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Did that once..... Had the bucket up in the air and unhooked a quick connect line. Big mistake! Had to jack up the bucket to relieve the pressure to get the line hooked up again.


----------

